# My Leopard Gecko Shoal!!!



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Here they are. The one closest too the top is my old one. The others are my new ones.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Another!!!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice leopards










what size tank are they in?


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

They are in a 10 Gallon right now. I am still debating the 15 long or the 20 long.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Puddjuice said:


> They are in a 10 Gallon right now. I am still debating the 15 long or the 20 long.










i would suggest the 20l
my three are very active at night time
espacially during the hunt


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I have the crickets in there 24-7 beause of the starved leopard I bougth. I want her to have food at all times.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Puddjuice said:


> I have the crickets in there 24-7 beause of the starved leopard I bougth. I want her to have food at all times.:nod:


 just be careful they dont do that much damage to the leopards


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

How do they hurt them?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Puddjuice said:


> How do they hurt them?


 they will eat your geckos. do not leave crickets in w/ them for a long time. once your leopards are done eating take them out


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Puddjuice said:


> How do they hurt them?










i guess u never been biten by brown cricket
they hurt like hell
and for a small reptile it will eat them actually


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Are you f*cking serious?







Dude I have handled them and never been bitten. What type of inclosure should I put these guys in?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Puddjuice said:


> Are you f*cking serious?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i keep my crickets in a rubbermade tub and made a screen top for it. i feed them fish flakes, potatoes, and gut loading cubes. also make sure they have a way to drink as well. if they dont they will die.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Puddjuice said:


> Are you f*cking serious?
> 
> 
> 
> ...










i just got bitten by one about 30 mins ago when i was feeding my dragons\fuckin bastard hurt like a mother f*cker


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Puddjuice said:


> Are you f*cking serious?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh ya it hurts! I'd rather get stung by a bee. I was trying to sleep and I kept hearing this cricket, well after about 30 minutes I finally located the SOB. So I grab him to throw him outside and he chomps down on me HARD! I could swear I even heard a little crunch. I dropped him and smashed him with my boot.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

nice shoal!


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Man!!! I have handled these things so many times and I have never got bitten. Well I will put them in my spare 5.5 Gallon tank. Also would shredded paper be a good substrate?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Puddjuice said:


> Man!!! I have handled these things so many times and I have never got bitten. Well I will put them in my spare 5.5 Gallon tank. Also would shredded paper be a good substrate?










i use paper towels and a 10g tank ( i buy lots of crickets)
and dont forget to gutload them


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

GUTLOAD? I should breed :nod:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Puddjuice said:


> GUTLOAD? I should breed :nod:


 gut loading is a termanology for feeding your feeders with qaulity feeds
so all the vitamens transfer over to your pets
i use orange cube
but u can use potatoes and water 
make sure the water bowl is small so the crickets dont drown 
all my crickets are juicy and plump from gutloading


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

OK, I get it. I may have another nice find on my hands. I have reason to beilve my new one could be a male.







Look in the pictures. It's not the really skinny one and it's not the one at the top. It's the biggest one.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Death in # said:


> Puddjuice said:
> 
> 
> > GUTLOAD? I should breed :nod:
> ...


for a water sorce i have found that this stuff called cricket quencher by fluker's works great. and this way you dont end up with any crickets drowning


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

look under the "male" and see if it has the pores... if it does u got urself a male!


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Yeah, but she has pores but aren't quite like the pictures I have seen. I need a PIMP to handle these HOOKERS. LOL :laugh:


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I have never been bitten by a cricket and felt it. I'm gonna have to try that.

With my crickets i buy this stuff called 't-rex calcium plus' they love them and for water i have this powder you mix with water to form a gel. This works very well as it stops them drowning and it doesn't spill. I keep them in a small plastic tank with egg boxes in and they live for ages until they are fed to my lg.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Puddjuice said:


> Yeah, but she has pores but aren't quite like the pictures I have seen. I need a PIMP to handle these HOOKERS. LOL :laugh:


 captive bred animals have smaller pores and are harder tell


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

post a pic and we can help!


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Well the one I have has little dots that are noticible if you get really close. Around 5-9 inches. Also have little bumps on the underside of the legs which is another sign of males. The head if bulged more like the males and I am not sure about the bulges under the poop shoot.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

well i tried it and crickets don't bite, what sort of crickets do you have?


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Mines won't bite me either. Where did you guys get your male leopards? I can't fine one under 100.00. I bought mine for 19.00.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

pinhead crickets do bite when they are bigger


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> well i tried it and crickets don't bite, what sort of crickets do you have?


 regular brown crickets
and not all will bite u
i hand feed most of my reptiles and trust me the big ones u need to be careful with
try holding it by the tail or rear legs and put it in front of a reptiles face
they will try there best to get free


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Puddjuice said:


> OK, I get it. I may have another nice find on my hands. I have reason to beilve my new one could be a male.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I thought that when I saw the pics yeasterday. The leo on the bottom looks like a male from its head and neck.

I've got a challenge for you,.......

Put the gecko in an empty cricket tub and take a photograph up through the bottom of the tub, zoomed in on its genitals if possible. The post the pics on here


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I can't get it close enough for a shot. I am running on a 1.5 mega pixel with 2x Zoom. But, the geckos had pre anal spores and they aren't quite a females but yet not quite a males. We will find out if they have and kids we will know. I will try better for some hard examinations.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

From "his" patterns, I'd guess he's around 9 months old, so it could be pores you'rs seeing, but not fully matured yet. Give it a few months untill he's sexually mature then you shoud be able to tell for sure


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

NICE! Go with a twenty long. Also make sure you have a "moist" hide box as well as a dry one.


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

Puddjuice said:


> Mines won't bite me either. Where did you guys get your male leopards? I can't fine one under 100.00. I bought mine for 19.00.


 i got my male leopard for free


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

r0d1mus said:


> Puddjuice said:
> 
> 
> > Mines won't bite me either. Where did you guys get your male leopards? I can't fine one under 100.00. I bought mine for 19.00.
> ...


 woah, talk about bringing up old threads!!!









Look in classified pet/reptile adverts, you can get some really good deals from those sorts of things.

If not, try buying direct from a breeder. Are you looking to get an adult male or a juvi? I f you aren't bothered, I would reccomend getting one thats about 6 months old. By this age you should be able to make sure that you are getting a male and you wont be paying "full adult price"


----------



## Anko (Oct 2, 2004)

holy sh*t the crickets can bite you???dam I never knew that...ive left them as a sort of tankmate in a kritter keeper with my turtle!should I take them out?







ing crickets!!!


----------

